# Călcător profesional



## bpmircea

Bună

Cum s-ar putea traduce călcător profesional (vorbesc de industria textila) ?

Vin de aici:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2764422

unde mi-au tradus-o  *"clothing presser"*, dar cred că nu e corectă traducerea, în nici un site de joburi englez nu mi-o recunoaşte, 100% că e alta traducerea acestei profesiuni.


Multumesc pentru ajutorul acordat.


----------



## farscape

Traducerea bună, cel puțin după standardele americane de aici: 

"Pressers use steam irons and vacuum presses to shape garments and remove unwanted creases. Clothing pressers are usually employed by clothing manufacturers or dry cleaning companies. Clothing pressers help people look good in their clothes, putting creases in all the right places."

Later,
.


----------



## bpmircea

farscape said:


> Traducerea bună, cel puțin după standardele americane de aici:
> 
> "Pressers use steam irons and vacuum presses to shape garments and remove unwanted creases. Clothing pressers are usually employed by clothing manufacturers or dry cleaning companies. Clothing pressers help people look good in their clothes, putting creases in all the right places."
> 
> Later,
> .



Mulţumesc pentru răspuns, hyperlinkul din postarea ta nu merge, era ceva important?


----------



## farscape

Păi era originalul citatului, după reguli. Acum merge 

f.


----------

